# who the fuck did this



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

who did this to my avitar

not really funny when people f*ck wiht my sh*t


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm sorry, but it's funny... you know they gave you the same avatar as X, right?

And you can change your avatar back...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats great
and it looks just like you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'm sorry, but it's funny... you know they gave you the same avatar as X, right?
> 
> And you can change your avatar back...


 the mod that did this isnt very mature


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Cute Puppy :laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

why does tinkerbelle own you


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think it kind cool actually ..he looks like a foo-dog


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I admit, it was me!
















Or was it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> why does tinkerbelle own you


 thats for me to know and you to not


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

*coughDAMNi'mgood!cough*:rasp:

ps: taking TOTAL responsibility for that.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

illnino said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > why does tinkerbelle own you
> ...


 you try to open the xmas present early


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...










i did and i got slapped


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hehe, tink youre black


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

illnino said:


> hehe, tink youre black


 And your obviously color blind.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that'll teach you!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

What was done to his avatar?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

What?  
I wanna see


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it was a fluffy dog and my little word thingey under it said tinkerbell owns you


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

illnino said:


> it was a fluffy dog and my little word thingey under it said tinkerbell owns you



















thats awesome


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

illnino said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but it's funny... you know they gave you the same avatar as X, right?
> ...


 As if u have any room to talk....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > it was a fluffy dog and my little word thingey under it said tinkerbell owns you
> ...


 yes. yes it was.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that'll teach you!










..............

alright i see how this is gonna end


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

illnino said:


> it was a fluffy dog and my little word thingey under it said tinkerbell owns you


 cool still have the pic of the fluffy dog?







I wanna see it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > it was a fluffy dog and my little word thingey under it said tinkerbell owns you
> ...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...










This is getting better and better.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...


 i know what else is awesome tink


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...


 aww that's the cutest thing ever! why didn't you keep it?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Death in # said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...


 Xenon







it now.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I know the guy who owns that dog. There are some really gunny captions to it.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

can a mod change my avitar and say WilliamBradley owns me?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I know the guy who owns that dog. There are some really gunny captions to it.


 Does he know his dog is all over the net?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> can a mod change my avitar and say WilliamBradley owns me?


 Only people in the "Webmaster" group can change your avatar and member title


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > can a mod change my avitar and say WilliamBradley owns me?
> ...










that kinda narrows it down then.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Blitz023 said:
> ...


 Whoops







*snaps fingers* Darn!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

taddle tail


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)


 karen changed mine before








yep i was mad


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 xenons here to get you!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Upon careful inspections of the Piranha-Fury log files and formal FBI interrogations I have discovered that a member by the name of 'Tinkerbelle' here is responsible for maliciously and subversivly attacking this web presence and manipulating our data. We are currently working with local authorities to track down this hoodlum and detain her immediatly.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Upon careful inspections of the Piranha-Fury log files and formal FBI interrogations I have discovered that a member by the name of 'Tinkerbelle' here is responsible for maliciously and subversivly attacking this web presence and manipulating our data. We are currently working with local authorities to track down this hoodlum and detain her immediatly.


 take picture for a sneak peak at those xmas presents


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I know the guy who owns that dog. There are some really gunny captions to it.
> ...


 Yes he does. I have other pictures of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)
> ...


 Oh well, sh*t happens.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hellraiser7821 said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 that was a funny thread


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Karen said:


> Only people in the "Webmaster" group can change your avatar and member title





Ms_Nattereri said:


> hellraiser7821 said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Upon careful inspections of the Piranha-Fury log files and formal FBI interrogations I have discovered that a member by the name of 'Tinkerbelle' here is responsible for maliciously and subversivly attacking this web presence and manipulating our data. We are currently working with local authorities to track down this hoodlum and detain her immediatly.
> ...


 No doubt.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Upon careful inspections of the Piranha-Fury log files and formal FBI interrogations I have discovered that a member by the name of 'Tinkerbelle' here is responsible for maliciously and subversivly attacking this web presence and manipulating our data. We are currently working with local authorities to track down this hoodlum and detain her immediatly.










oh sh*t. caught.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Karen said:
> 
> 
> > Only people in the "Webmaster" group can change your avatar and member title
> ...


 Hey I didnt say we couldnt change signatures.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Upon careful inspections of the Piranha-Fury log files and formal FBI interrogations I have discovered that a member by the name of 'Tinkerbelle' here is responsible for maliciously and subversivly attacking this web presence and manipulating our data. We are currently working with local authorities to track down this hoodlum and detain her immediatly.
> ...


Your treachery will be punished swiftly and immediatly. You will not get away with this. I will persue every avenue I am allotted under the law to hunt you down and incarcerate you like the heathen you are!!!

(Alternativly I will simply unleash the canine in my avatar on you)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 oh no! he looks like a real ankle biter!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 dont bust her till after xmas please


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 That is in fact his preferred method of mauling. He goes stright for the ankles, immediatly severing the achillies tendon and rending you incapable of motion. By then he will have his way with you, unwrapping whatever presents you possess and sniffing your pockets for food or candies.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 What the f*ck have you been smoking today Mike?! Pass it on over :laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


oh woe as me! a lollipop stealing, present unwrapping, ankle biting, cute-n-cuddly hell-dog!









okay, so do I get the oscar?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> unwrapping whatever presents you possess and sniffing your pockets for food or candies.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

what kind of dog is that?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> what kind of dog is that?


 Shih Tzu prolly.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)


 I believe only admin can change avatars


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)
> ...


 Maybe Tinkerbelle is Ms. Natt. Ms. Natt created the account so she could post pictures of herself and people not know it's Ms. Natt. I FIGURED YOU OUT!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry 94, they're different people...

And Karen, I thought swearing was supposed to cease?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Sorry 94, they're different people...
> 
> And Karen, I thought swearing was supposed to cease?:rock:


 I know....I was kidding

or was I


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)
> ...










thatnk you captian obvious.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Its obvious.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 You did, shes my alter ego.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> And Karen, I thought swearing was supposed to cease?:rock:


 Since when?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > And Karen, I thought swearing was supposed to cease?:rock:
> ...


 in titles of threads...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 you wish









roses are red
violets are blue
i'm a schizophrenic
and so am I.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Did you moddify your avitar?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Yes

Oooops...wrong name


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> (Alternativly I will simply unleash the canine in my avatar on you)


 Unleashing the destroyer of worlds is very dangerous...sit's just bad. Bad bad bad!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 HA! I am friggen Sherlock!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


okay, got the right one now

yes. yes I did change it

:laugh:

no really. I did. not my eeeevil other half.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Hey Im not the one with the red background Miss!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey Im not the one with the red background Miss!


WOW i didn't know you had your own smily :laugh:

oh look here's mine


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have my own smiley


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Im not the one with the red background Miss!
> ...


 Ohh my smiley is this one


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Wishful thinking?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Wishful thinking?


 You got me, just call me Lillith.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Wishful thinking?
> ...


 lol :laugh:

if you're lillith what does that make me? gabriel(a)?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Xenon said:


> That is in fact his preferred method of mauling. He goes stright for the ankles, immediatly severing the achillies tendon and rending you incapable of motion. By then he will have his way with you, unwrapping whatever presents you possess and sniffing your pockets for food or candies.


 That should be the quote of the month.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > That is in fact his preferred method of mauling. He goes stright for the ankles, immediatly severing the achillies tendon and rending you incapable of motion. By then he will have his way with you, unwrapping whatever presents you possess and sniffing your pockets for food or candies.
> ...










look down young one


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Death in # said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Sweet.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 You can be Hell's Angel









Angelica?!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 oooooooh I hate that name. I knew this evil little bitch named Angellica when I was like in 6th grade. I broke her nose when I punched her on the bus.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Not so angelic now are we?!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

It was in the name of justice. She was smacking around this smaller younger girl.

guess that makes me a Potentate Angel of the 3rd Choir huh?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam way









good going karen
way to run the lounge


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop derailing my conversation with myself. K Thanx!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: dam way
> ...










u can get help for that

and maybe some shock therapy and pills


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

go talk to yourself in the chat room


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> go talk to yourself in the chat room












I took a little 2 hr nap, and look what I miss!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > go talk to yourself in the chat room
> ...










last time a looked a 2hr nap is not little

and who said u can sleep when its prime time p-fury time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> It was in the name of justice. She was smacking around this smaller younger girl.
> 
> guess that makes me a Potentate Angel of the 3rd Choir huh?


 Ohh yeah!









Here a better emoticon for ya!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> and maybe some shock therapy and pills


 What do I look like? Some six year old kid running around with a piece of glass in my hand?!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > and maybe some shock therapy and pills
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ms. nats a sadist , look at that sh*t


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Quick someone, get the tazer gun!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mechanic said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










x 10!!!

Thats the funniest thing this month!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> ms. nats a sadist , look at that sh*t


 no, actually she's a MASOCHIST. sadists like to hurt other people. Masochists hurt themselves, or like having pain inflicted on them.

Ew. Never thought i'd have to explain that to anyone on a public forum.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: where the hell has this thread gone

man this is to funny


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > ms. nats a sadist , look at that sh*t
> ...










so i got it bakc wards











> Ew. Never thought i'd have to explain that to anyone on a public forum.


about fish at that too huh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> It was in the name of justice. She was smacking around this smaller younger girl.
> 
> guess that makes me a Potentate Angel of the 3rd Choir huh?


 no makes you sound republican :laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 exactly.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > It was in the name of justice. She was smacking around this smaller younger girl.
> ...


can't have that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > It was in the name of justice. She was smacking around this smaller younger girl.
> ...


 No, that would be this half


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the election must have been tough on you two, i mean you


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

we almost killed oursel..... i mean each other.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> we almost killed oursel..... i mean each other.


 With a piece of glass no less


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 That is precisly what happens when the animal instincts of the canine in my avatar take over. Notice the immediate and severe lacerations to the eyes and arm. This will be your fate Tinkerbelle. You will meet the same demise as the young Ms. Roberts.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 You swear as if that were a bad thing







She will cross over just like all my other personalities


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

eeeeek! oh no please, anything but that!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hahahaha you should keep the puppy avatar ill nino. makes you look tough!!

Btw tinkerbelle. Did anyone ever tell you that you look like ethel mertz from i love lucy?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sKuz said:


> hahahaha you should keep the puppy avatar ill nino. makes you look tough!!
> 
> Btw tinkerbelle. Did anyone ever tell you that you look like ethel mertz from i love lucy?


 um, thank god, no i've never heard that one before.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > hahahaha you should keep the puppy avatar ill nino. makes you look tough!!
> ...


 you kinda do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sKuz said:


> Btw tinkerbelle. Did anyone ever tell you that you look like ethel mertz from i love lucy?


 Awww I love that show! But in no way does she look like Ethel.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sKuz said:


> hahahaha you should keep the puppy avatar ill nino. makes you look tough!!
> 
> Btw tinkerbelle. Did anyone ever tell you that you look like ethel mertz from i love lucy?










i dont see it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > Btw tinkerbelle. Did anyone ever tell you that you look like ethel mertz from i love lucy?
> ...


 Yes you do.

Like her when she was younger.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


i don't know if i see it or not.

vivian vance (who played ethyl mertz) at... prolly 20 something:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Next to this picture








I see it.

Then again....I see and know everything.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ethyl... LOL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ethyl... LOL


 I think I will call her Ethyl from now on...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

luuuuucccy!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> luuuuucccy!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I can see the numbers of people's post counts just going rising and rising....







oh, shizzle...mine just went up by 1


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Next to this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i kinda see it too. Luuuuuucccccyyy, Im hoooommmeeee!!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

gay....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> gay....










really i thought u were straight


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Despite my best attempts to restrain the overflowing ball of evil contained in my avatar, my dog Cujo was released. He immediatly lunged at the screen attempting to vanquish the one responsible for this avatar changing treachery. To appease his unadulterated rage, I have now updated "Tinkerbelles" avatar to more accuratly reflect her.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Despite my best attempts to restrain the overflowing ball of evil contained in my avatar, my dog Cujo was released. He immediatly lunged at the screen attempting to vanquish the one responsible for this avatar changing treachery. To appease his unadulterated rage, I have now updated "Tinkerbelles" avatar to more accuratly reflect her.











Let the avitar wars begin!
If only I had that power...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Despite my best attempts to restrain the overflowing ball of evil contained in my avatar, my dog Cujo was released. He immediatly lunged at the screen attempting to vanquish the one responsible for this avatar changing treachery. To appease his unadulterated rage, I have now updated "Tinkerbelles" avatar to more accuratly reflect her.


 ACK!!!

cujo? i thought his name was mr. fluffylumpkins!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Despite my best attempts to restrain the overflowing ball of evil contained in my avatar, my dog Cujo was released. He immediatly lunged at the screen attempting to vanquish the one responsible for this avatar changing treachery. To appease his unadulterated rage, I have now updated "Tinkerbelles" avatar to more accuratly reflect her.
> ...


 Ethyl, what r u doing out of the kitchen.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Despite my best attempts to restrain the overflowing ball of evil contained in my avatar, my dog Cujo was released. He immediatly lunged at the screen attempting to vanquish the one responsible for this avatar changing treachery. To appease his unadulterated rage, I have now updated "Tinkerbelles" avatar to more accuratly reflect her.
> ...


 You will perish by the jaws of fluffylumpkins. Just you see.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > They're breaking rules. Someone's Location and sig was changed before by a mod, and they got in trouble for it. It's against the rules for them to change anything that belongs to someone else without either their consent, or a reason (like if it was porn or something.)
> ...


 thats what I thought, unless mike made a mistake and made the site moderator able to get to the admin cp, or one of the mods.









and howcome all of us have to earn our member title, and tinkerbell gets hers free?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sofa N Obie said:


> gay....


 go ride in a ferrari or something, this thread is only for the hardkore!!!111


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Serygo said:


> [
> 
> and howcome all of us have to earn our member title, and tinkerbell gets hers free?


 would you like to be called fred mertz


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


umm... if you want 'ethel mertz' beneath your avatar, be my guest. TAKE IT.

btw: Xenon, meet bubbles. she is going to kick fluffylumpkins ASS!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


no, but I still think we should earn our member title, not just get it for free.
Make her win something.
Or bribe us







somehow.



> btw: Xenon, meet bubbles. she is going to kick fluffylumpkins ASS!


Fight fight fight!
Lets have fotm contest.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 na, i m ok.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

imo........................ this thread is starting to turn into one of those "GIVE ME MS NATTS PIC" threads.

Now its starting to get boring. so im outta here.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Serygo said:
> ...


 she cant even change it. Its a freeging joke. Sheesh.

You are now on Fluffylumpkins sh*t list as well.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your guys pups aint got nothing on butch and the sundance kid

whats up with letin wiggles to the xmas present early


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yes... i think for those two i'll need the specialized tag team of.....

BITSY AND BELLE!
anklebiters extrodinare and bitchuahuas in their own right!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have more back up trained with the greatest


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> your guys pups aint got nothing on butch and the sundance kid
> 
> whats up with letin wiggles to the xmas present early


ohhhhhhmy. i had a pug named biggs that used to steal my underwear!!!!

currently the only panty robber in my house is tessa:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i have more back up trained with the greatest


well...ummm.....hershey killer of cows will take care of that.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i have more back up trained with the greatest
> ...


OK that's it! I'm sending in the lumpmeister to break up all this hostility.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 Whats up with your dogs head.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

We all know cats are vermin, but they're still mean, i think he might scratch out a few eyes, blinding the opposition, then start laughing like a pirate while watching them bleed to death.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

skull deformality?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ill send in the chicken


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The party stops when chase arrives. He is captain hardass. Just look at him.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> skull deformality?


Just a lump from banging his head on a crate, it's gone now.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> The party stops when chase arrives. He is captain hardass. Just look at him.


that dog looks like its gonna piss itself









awwww i love german wire haired pointers







cuuuuuute. do you hunt them? i've shot birds under one, he was pretty good too.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> awwww i love german wire haired pointers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't hunt, just like the breed.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thats cool. the one i got to hunt under belongs to a woman who breeds them, gordan setters, and irish setters - the hunting variety that is a lot less coated than those foofy show dogs. i love that her dogs are all so sweet and personable even though they are serious hunters.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> thats cool. the one i got to hunt under belongs to a woman who breeds them, gordan setters, and irish setters - the hunting variety that is a lot less coated than those foofy show dogs. i love that her dogs are all so sweet and personable even though they are serious hunters.


 I have had 5 llewellin English Setters (Notice chase doesn't have all the hair) and have loved each and everyone of them. We have been thinking about getting an Irish or a Gordan.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

This is Bree, she is also a llewellin, just needs a trim.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > thats cool. the one i got to hunt under belongs to a woman who breeds them, gordan setters, and irish setters - the hunting variety that is a lot less coated than those foofy show dogs. i love that her dogs are all so sweet and personable even though they are serious hunters.
> ...


gordons are my favorite to hunt under, and my aunt had one as a pet. go for hunting lines definately- they tend to be less brainless and have easier coats to manage.

ps: bree is GORGEOUS! I think julie might have some of them too- or something similar. I just can't remember the name!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sheesh got enough dogs?
Is this like a dog faceoff?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serygo said:


> imo........................ this thread is starting to turn into one of those "GIVE ME MS NATTS PIC" threads.
> 
> Now its starting to get boring. so im outta here.


 No one asked for my pic?!?!







Your nuts!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

holy crap i leave for a few days to go watch many tight ass's in a volleyball competition.. (thank the guy who invented spandex.) and i miss all this. im just wondering how this thread changed like 7 different topics lol... thats awesome.

oh but maybe ms natt and tinkerbelle should play some one on one volley ball and send us the video.. mmmm spandex..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> holy crap i leave for a few days to go watch many tight ass's in a volleyball competition.. (thank the guy who invented spandex.) and i miss all this. im just wondering how this thread changed like 7 different topics lol... thats awesome.
> 
> oh but maybe ms natt and tinkerbelle should play some one on one volley ball and send us the video.. mmmm spandex..


 why did the blind woman wear spandex?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

blind woman???? i dont think blind women would be very good at volleyball.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i kinda feel a joke coming though


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

come on you cant guess the punchline?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um hmmmm because girls that could see would let me be there?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i went all the way to lincoln illinois to watch them.. my sister was on one team and there were ten teams thats like 80 girls 79 of which i can look at that was wearing spandax and it was college so all the fat girls were cut from the team..

i could looked at all 80 but im not from lousiana or arkansas.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

spandex? ew.

can we PLEASE get rid of the Ethel Mertz under my avatar? the dogs name is Bubbles! (with an exclamation point!)


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

spandex!!! YUMM!!!!

oh yeah we can add WB to our VB game too


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> spandex? ew.
> 
> can we PLEASE get rid of the Ethel Mertz under my avatar? the dogs name is Bubbles! (with an exclamation point!)


 nooooooo waaaaaaaaay!!! I think in order to get rid of the ethel mertz you must prove to all of p-fury that you are worthy of a new name. yup. Ethel mertz owns joo.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you always look better if you got ugly friends. and you always look uglier if you got pretty friends.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh and tinkerbelle why not come right up here to MI and ill teach you how to play Volley ball .


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

because she wanted you to read her lips!


----------

